# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Huisarts moet goed bereikbaar worden - Gelderlander

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

<img src=http://news.google.nl/news?imgefp=I09SqBGz4vgJ&imgurl=www.depers.nl/beeld/w178/2007/200710/20071018/huisarts.jpg width=80 height=61 alt="" border=1>
DePers.nl
<img alt="" height="1" width="1">
*Huisarts moet goed bereikbaar worden*
*Gelderlander - 14 minuten geleden*
DEN HAAG - Het antwoordapparaat moet weg uit de huisartsenpraktijk. Daarnaast moet elke dokter een spoedlijn krijgen waarop een patiënt in nood binnen 30 seconden de arts zelf of een andere medisch specialist aan de lijn krijgt. *...*
&#39;Huisartsen willen bereikbaarheid verbeteren&#39; Algemeen Dagblad
Huisartsen moeten beter bereikbaar worden Gezondheidsnet
DePers.nl
*alle 13 soortgelijke*


Lees verder...

----------


## Déylanna

Dat de antwoordapparaten weg moeten uit de huisartsenpraktijk daar ben ik het volkomen mee eens.
Ik heb wel eens meer dan een kwartier aan de telefoon gehangen voor ik eindelijk een assistente had. 
Daarnaast vind ik het allemaal heel krom geregeld bij onze huisartsenpraktijk.
De praktijk is op werkdagen alleen maar te bereiken tussen 8.00 en 10.15 uur,
en tussen 10.45 en 13.00 uur.
Na 13.00 uur is de praktijk uitsluitend te bereiken voor spoedgevallen.
Dus dat betekent dat als je na 13.00 een assistente of huisarts nodig hebt, je gewoon moet wachten tot de volgende ochtend. Tenzij het ernstige spoed is.
Dus ik zou het geen gek idee vinden als de huisartsenpraktijken de hele dag bereikbaar zijn. En niet alleen voor spoedgevallen......

----------

